# Dish DVR 625 new install for 1 TV



## clogger (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello, great forum. I am a new Dish customer and wanted a DVR so I went for the 625 dual tuner DVR deal. I have a small apartment and only plan to have my 625 hooked up to 1 TV but have heard that there may be some glitches involved with using the 625 dual tuner with just 1 TV?? Is this true? Also, can I record something on the DVR while watching a different program? Or does it turn the channel to the program being recorded automatically like Dish's lower-end DVRs? I appreciate the help.


-clogger


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I do not have a 625, but I have it's father the 522. These units are almost the same. I can say the 522 will work fine in a single display application. You can put he unit into Single user mode, and watch a live show while recording another. The flexibility is pretty good on this unit. I can have it in dual mode, my wife can watch recorded soaps in the den while I watch recorded shows in the family room, and we can watch these recorded shows at the same time both live tuners are recording 2 other events. Seeing that functionally the 625 is the same, AFAIK, it should be able to do the same.

Hope this helps,
Jason


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Keep in mind that hardly anybody just has a "TV" these days. Practically every one is a "monitor/receiver," meaning that it has an antenna/cable input jack (or 2) and at least one set (probably more) of A/V inputs.

So you can feed TV1 into your TV receiver antenna/cable jack for Ch 3 or 4 and connect TV2 into the monitor A/V jacks. If you have more than one set you can run A/V or A/S-V from both TV1 and TV2 into monitor inputs.

Then you can keep your eye on 2 different live events by switching "TV" inputs or just watch one live while recording another.


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

HTguy said:


> Keep in mind that hardly anybody just has a "TV" these days. Practically every one is a "monitor/receiver," meaning that it has an antenna/cable input jack (or 2) and at least one set (probably more) of A/V inputs.
> 
> So you can feed TV1 into your TV receiver antenna/cable jack for Ch 3 or 4 and connect TV2 into the monitor A/V jacks. If you have more than one set you can run A/V or A/S-V from both TV1 and TV2 into monitor inputs.
> 
> Then you can keep your eye on 2 different live events by switching "TV" inputs or just watch one live while recording another.


Or, you can use 1 hook-up and put the receiver in single mode and use just 1 remote for picture in picture(compliments of Dish) instead of 3(the #1, #2, and tv remote for PIP functions). I know this limits your PIP and POP options to those in the receiver, but I don't have 3 hands.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bigrick said:


> Or, you can use 1 hook-up and put the receiver in single mode and use just 1 remote for picture in picture(compliments of Dish) instead of 3(the #1, #2, and tv remote for PIP functions). I know this limits your PIP and POP options to those in the receiver, but I don't have 3 hands.


Yes, in single user mode both the 522 and 625 support PIP. There is no need to use the TV's PIP function for this. Also, if you did have another Display, puttin git in single user mode displays TV1 content over TV2's output, and you can disable the TV2 output by turning off shared in the menu. This comes in handy if say the TV2 output is feeding your kids room, you can disable the TV2 output at will, so say you were watching a show that exceeds violence or adult content you can be assured that they are not in their room watching the show with you.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

I think the glitches you heard about involved trying to run the 522/625 with just one of its tuners connected to the dish. As long as both tuners are connected, it should work fine on either 1 or 2 TVs. Great unit, you'll love it.


----------



## clogger (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks for all the info everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## clogger (Oct 8, 2005)

with the dual tuner hooked to 2 tv's, do you have the coax going straight from the back of the unit from tv2 out connected directly to the 2nd tv? is that how it is done?


----------

